# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Open Source Robotics Foundation, Inc. (OSRF), Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - openrobotics.org

vimeo.com/osrfoundation

twitter.com/OpenRoboticsOrg

linkedin.com/company/open-source-robotics-foundation

Open Robotics on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Brian Gerkey

Co-founder and CTO - Nate Koenig

Co-founder  - Steffi Paepcke

Co-founder - John Hsu

Co-founder - Morgan Quigley

ROS Platform Manager - Tully Foote

Projects:

RoMi-H, open-source robot and infrastructure framework at healthcare

Robot Operating System (ROS)

Gazebo, robotics simulator

Robotics in Concert

----------


## Airicist

Tully Foote on Robots in Depth

Published on Oct 12, 2015




> Tully Foote from the Open Source Robotics Foundation explains the benefits of open source in robotics and how ROS came to be an open standard.
> 
> In episode 3 of Robots in Depth Per Sjoborg interviews Tully Foote from the Open Source Robotics Foundation.
> 
> Tully explains the benefits of open source and how it helps make research and development more efficient. Both researchers and start-ups can focus on their added part, rather than starting from scratch. This is an advantage for the whole robotics community, enabling it to move forward much faster. 
> 
> Tully also describes how developers can contribute directly to further developing the ROS standard, for the benefit of the robotics community.
> 
> Tully Foote is ROS Platform Manager at the Open Source Robotics Foundation.

----------


## Airicist

"Robot Operating System (ROS) & Gazebo, with Brian Gerkey"

interview by Audrow Nash
August 6, 2019

----------

